# Limit on PM's - very frustrating.



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

So here i am, having a good conversation with someone on PM, catching up etc. Then i get a message when i click send - "can only send 5 pm's per hour". WTF, never noticed this before??

Cant us gold members get this limit removed please.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha Just email the person ..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ANY UPDATE ON THIS?????? Trying to have conversations by PM now is ridiculous!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> ANY UPDATE ON THIS?????? Trying to have conversations by PM now is ridiculous!


 Tis very frustrating.

Happened a few times to me too


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

get their phone number and just have phone sex instead


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

email,txt, facebook ... not the end of the world


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i havnt enough or any freinds to do this :-(


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Just join and gash thread and take over and speak in there.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The limit has been changed for Gold members.

Unfortunatley we had to put it in place as certain people were using it to spam other forums.

L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah i remember getting about 10 pms lol. So there is still a limit then mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> email,txt, facebook ... not the end of the world


Im at work and its the only way i can speak to people so yes, not the end of the world but still frustrating.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah i remember getting about 10 pms lol. So there is still a limit then mate?


I've increased the limit for gold members, but a limit still exists.



stedebs24 said:


> slightly off the subject, is there a limit to what ya can talk about on PM's??
> 
> Like 'sources' ect...


The Private Messages are private, so technically you can talk about whatever you want.

I only find out about their content if people are abusing the system by spamming or promoting other forums.

L


----------

